# Toshiba TE2000 help !!!



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have tried to fresh install Windows 2000 (enclosed cds) to the machine by press F12 and select DVD drive. It gave me the error saying 

NTLDR is missing
Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart

From the internet, I have seen a solution which points out the problem is due to the dirty dvd drive. I then cleaned it with alcohol but it still doesn't work.

I then changed BIOS setting to boot the OS from USB-FDD, again it gave me another error message saying 

Intel (R) Boot Agent Version 4.0.18
Copyright (C) 1997-2001
PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel PXE ROM

NTLDR is missing
Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart

BTW, my external dvd drive is working perfectly on another PC and no cable problem at all. The BIOS version on TE2000 is 1.40

Have the first of the two disks corrupted or there is no universal dvd drive on the disks ??? Would anyone pls shed me light on what the real problem is ??? Thanks :1angel:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

try booting a different OS CD... (linux live cd for example) or a different set of CDs... just to check if it can boot from the optical drive.


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

I did. I tried Knoppix 5.1.1 and Xandros 3. All of them gave the message of

NTLDR is missing
Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

seems you are not booting from CD... check BIOS and make sure boot sequence shows CD drive before Hard drive.


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

I did this too and nonmps


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

I did this too and it still doesn't work


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

do you see any other setting in the BIOS that might contribute to this? ex. boot sequence or startup etc.

also remove the HDD to force it to boot from CD drive... it should at least show a different error. if you have a floppy or USB flash drive attached, remove all media or drive.... except CD.


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

Let me assume it could be due to the corruption of the BIOS and I have tried to update the BIOS from 1.40 to 1.50. It does not working too, because the BIOS is in MSDOS and MS Window format


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

remove the HDD to force it to boot from CD drive... it should at least show a different error. if you have a floppy or USB flash drive attached, remove all media or drive.... except CD.


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you, TriggerFinger. I'll do as what you said later. In the meantime, I would like to ask you people that I don't understand why Toshiba website does not provide the integrity checks of download files provided, if they are not offering users the company produced download manager and if there is a risk of altering BIOS setting of the users


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hmm if you are referring to why it would not boot on CD, although possible that it could be a BIOS problem, other symptoms say otherwise (like booting from HDD). A corrupt BIOS makes the laptop NOT know what to do or where to boot. 

so why is it not booting from CD? could be a malfunctioning CD drive or connection in the mobo or it could be other things as well (like an old BIOS).

the MSDOS format of the bios, i believe is for the floppy disk. the Windows media would require a running Windows. Try the MSDOS if you have a floppy drive.


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

At www.toshiba.com there is a

"DisclaimerUse of any software made available for download from this system constitutes your acceptance of the Export Control Terms and the terms in the Toshiba end-user license agreement both of which you can view before downloading any such software."

This Dislaimer simply saying, hey users, it is your choice of downloading it or not, I'm not responsible for the downloaded files, although I provided them to you. This kind of voice is just like the doctor saying to their patients, hey patients, it is your choice of whether you take the medicine that I prescribed to you or not, and I'm not responsible for any side effect that could rise from the addministration, although I provided them to you.

This is an excellent Social Responsibility published at 

http://www.toshiba.com/csrpub/jsp/home/SResponsibility.jsp

isn't it???

Let me tell you what I additionally found
Toshiba's service is not standardised like KFC and McDonalds

I downloaded 12200v15.exe of BIOS version 1.5 today, the file size being 1.8Mb, from
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...BV_EngineID=cccdadedjejhkficgfkceghdgngdgmm.0

I downloaded the files of TE2000W150.exe and TE2000150150_1.exe for the BIOS version 1.5 yesterday, the file size being 0.71 and 0.64 Mb respectively, from

http://www.isd.toshiba.com.au/71/li...archVar=TE2000&doSearch=true&checkDriver=true


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

i am sorry but i cannot comment on that as i have not experienced using a Toshiba. :smile:

another option is to get help from providers that do this kind of BIOS service. Google search would give you several hits on this. One provider that i know of (as i have requested service from them) is BIOSMAN. Check them out here.

after reviewing this thread again; i am leaning towards a defective DVD/CD drive. reason why system skips it even though it is set in the BIOS or has been chosen by using F12. may be you can try swapping this out or temporarily replacing this with a known working drive just to isolate.


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you mate, for your suggestion. But Since now I treat my TE2000 as a patient and I have to find a third party, which should be a standard endorsed service, for it, if I want to. Otherwise, Toshiba will say it is your fault that you use web-craming service.


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

It is fine that one BIOS version have differenct builds, just like one car model with multiple builds, as long as one can clearly identify them before installation. Therefore just version number without build number is not sufficient to identify the real version, at least to my opinion and to my knowledge.


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

OK, this time I have followed the advice by TriggerFinger and force the BIOS setting to only look either at CD-ROM or at FDD without a mouse hooked and without LAN option enabled in BIOS. Both the results showed freeze screen of "In Touch with Tomorrow TOSHIBA", and can not press F12 even the message of "Press F12 key to the boot device selection menu" appeared at the same time. After about 5 min, the screen return to 

NTLDR is missing
Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart

Although at website of
http://forums.computers.toshiba-europe.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=16383

saying it is the crrupted HDD. I don't agree with that because my case is that before I did fresh install, the DVD of TE2000 was not working properly but HDD was fine. Just for the sake of recover the function of DVD drive, it prompted me to try to do fresh install but fails.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Are you using an external USB connected optical (CD/DVD) drive to do this? I apologize for raising this up now but all this time I thought you were using the optical drive of the laptop and not an external one. Is the optical drive of the laptop shot/defective? 

If you are using USB connected external CD/DVD drive, go into BIOS settings and enable USB support.


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

My external dvd drive is not optical. Anyway, according to the specification, whether the machine support external usb dvd or not, the spec does not addresses the issue and I reckon that external dvd drive is not supported fully perhaps due to the incompatibility of the USB version number, although the e-dvd used to working on this machine before

See the spec below
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...200U&smoid=true&ct=MH&ListType=Model&x=34&y=9

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...BV_EngineID=ccccadedjejhkffcgfkceghdgngdgnj.0


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> Hi,
> 
> I thought you were using the optical drive of the laptop and not an external one.


I used both



TriggerFinger said:


> Is the optical drive of the laptop shot/defective?


I can't tell for the time being. I treat the dismantling/disassembling of the optical drive of the laptop as the last resort. I do wish to update BIOS to v1.5 before I do mechanical opertion.



TriggerFinger said:


> If you are using USB connected external CD/DVD drive, go into BIOS settings and enable USB support.


USB support has been enabled. perhaps the USB version matters as my ext USB is 2.0 and the machines' 1.1


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

I found that the spec does not mention the software of the Product Recovery CD-Rom although the user's guide does. See it at

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...200U&smoid=true&ct=MH&ListType=Model&x=34&y=9

I just would like to know what the difference is, between Windows 2000 Professional Dual Link and the Product Recovery CDs. Would the PR CDs contain the Windows 2000 Professional Dual Link?


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

OK, this time I have followed the advice by TriggerFinger and force the BIOS setting to only look either at CD-ROM or at FDD without a mouse hooked and without LAN option enabled in BIOS. Both the results showed freeze screen of "In Touch with Tomorrow TOSHIBA", and can not press F12 even the message of "Press F12 key to the boot device selection menu" appeared at the same time. After about 5 min, the screen return to 

NTLDR is missing
Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart

Although at website of
http://forums.computers.toshiba-europe.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=16383

saying it is the crrupted HDD. I don't agree with that because my case is that before I did fresh install, the DVD of TE2000 was not working properly but HDD was fine. Just for the sake of recover the function of DVD drive, it prompted me to try to do fresh install but fails.

BTW, I also tried the boot method of "holding C key while turing on TE2000 and the final screens are blank, except for curser flasing


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

Now let me talk about the document intergrity again

I downloaded the user manual of TE2000UserMnlW98.EXE from

http://www.isd.toshiba.com.au/71/li...archVar=TE2000&doSearch=true&checkDriver=true


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

Now let me talk about the integrity of the Toshiba download again

I downloaded the user manual of TE2000UserMnlW98.EXE from

http://www.isd.toshiba.com.au/71/li...archVar=TE2000&doSearch=true&checkDriver=true

The file is self-extract exe and after I exesuted the file the installation did something else

p1.pdf designated to the first screen of the installation

p2.pdf designated to the second screen 

p3.pdf designated to the third screen

I can't tell whether it is the problem of the file itself or the one occured during the downloading


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

I wish to know if it is possible to fresh install BIOS 1.5 before do mechanical dismantling/disassembling. Alternatively, is there any accessory which can act as the second, or external ROM for BIOS, according to the spec?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

frustrated777 said:


> I wish to know if it is possible to fresh install BIOS 1.5 before do mechanical dismantling/disassembling. - *YES*
> 
> Alternatively, is there any accessory which can act as the second, or external ROM for BIOS, according to the spec? - *non that i know of.*


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

frustrated777 said:


> Now let me talk about the integrity of the Toshiba download again
> 
> I downloaded the user manual of TE2000UserMnlW98.EXE from
> 
> ...


i installed the same in my laptop and what you saw was NORMAL. you can find the extracted PDF files in "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\User's Manual\Userman.pdf". If it is not there do a SEARCH for filename Userman.pdf


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> the MSDOS format of the bios, i believe is for the floppy disk. the Windows media would require a running Windows. Try the MSDOS if you have a floppy drive.


Have tried without success


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi, TriggerFinger

Would you please tell me how to do fresh installing of BIOS when neither Windows and MSDOS are installed?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

frustrated777 said:


> Hi, TriggerFinger
> 
> Would you please tell me how to do fresh installing of BIOS when neither Windows and MSDOS are installed?


I suggest you d/load the MSDOS version of the BIOS. That would be an executable file. I am saying this on the assumption that you are using a desktop computer with a floppy drive. Insert your floppy disk in the floppy drive (or FDD) in your desktop. Download the MSDOS version of the BIOS into your desktop. Double click file (the one you just downloaded). it will give you a few screens or will extract the files into the floppy disk. Once completed remove the floppy disk and use that in your laptop. Your TE2000 laptop should have an FDD or a floppy disk drive whether USB connected or internal. Insert the floppy disk in your laptop floppy drive and reboot (select USB FDD in boot devices if you are using a USB connected floppy drive). This will show you some screens or update the BIOS immediately.

Take note of the things that you need. You need another PC with a floppy drive and a USB connected floppy drive or internal floppy drive for your laptop. If you do not have these, i suggest you take it to a repair shop as they may have all the tools needed.


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

Also, I wish to know why the spec at

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...BV_EngineID=ccccadedjejhkffcgfkceghdgngdgnj.0

does not mention the Boot Agent. Can the boot agent be separated from ACPI BIOS? I mean the machine is adapatable to different Boot Agent.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

frustrated777 said:


> Also, I wish to know why the spec at
> 
> http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...BV_EngineID=ccccadedjejhkffcgfkceghdgngdgnj.0
> 
> does not mention the Boot Agent. Can the boot agent be separated from APCI BIOS? I mean the machine is adapatable to different Boot Agent.


sorry no idea why. as i mentioned i do not use and have not used Toshiba :grin:

Boot Agent (if my memory serves me right) is used for network boot.


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> I suggest you d/load the MSDOS version of the BIOS. That would be an executable file. I am saying this on the assumption that you are using a desktop computer with a floppy drive. Insert your floppy disk in the floppy drive (or FDD) in your desktop. Download the MSDOS version of the BIOS into your desktop. Double click file (the one you just downloaded). it will give you a few screens or will extract the files into the floppy disk. Once completed remove the floppy disk and use that in your laptop. Your TE2000 laptop should have an FDD or a floppy disk drive whether USB connected or internal. Insert the floppy disk in your laptop floppy drive and reboot (select USB FDD in boot devices if you are using a USB connected floppy drive). This will show you some screens or update the BIOS immediately.


Thank you, TriggerFinger.
I have all the tools and will let you know how it goes.


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

Goodness me, it is even worse after updating. The machine can not control whatever on the screen any more and the start screen of "In Touch with Tomorrow Toshiba" keep flipping back to

NTLDR is missing
Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart

all the time, no matter how many efforts one has made

Sorry, actually I did upgrade not fresh install

Please tell me how to change back to ACPI BIOS 1.4. Can I downgrade from 1.5 back to 1.4? Or just let me know how to mop up the ACPI BIOS 1.5 completely from the ROM


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

did the update complete? the error you see is expected if you do not have any operating system installed in your laptop hard drive.

check your laptop specifications if it supports booting from USB connected CD/DVD drives. what we know so far is that it supports USB connected floppy drives. if it does support booting from USB connected CD/DVD drives, use that to install your operating system.

another method on how to install XP without a CD/DVD drive (whether USB connected or internal to laptop) is this.


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi TriggerFinger, 

Would you please have a look at

http://forums.computers.toshiba-europe.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=15066

for me. and they said it can only be possible in the future 

In the mean time, I'll do what you said here and see how it goes


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

frustrated777 said:


> Hi TriggerFinger,
> 
> Would you please have a look at
> 
> ...


yup.. downgrading to a previous release is not supported although some may have 'special' commands to be able to do this. these so called 'special' parameters or commands are unique per manufacturer... 

see my previous post on how to install XP without CD/DVD drive.. may be that is what you need.


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> see my previous post on how to install XP without CD/DVD drive.. may be that is what you need here.


Where?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> did the update complete? the error you see is expected if you do not have any operating system installed in your laptop hard drive.
> 
> check your laptop specifications if it supports booting from USB connected CD/DVD drives. what we know so far is that it supports USB connected floppy drives. if it does support booting from USB connected CD/DVD drives, use that to install your operating system.
> 
> another method on how to install XP without a CD/DVD drive (whether USB connected or internal to laptop) is *this*.



HERE --> http://www.defectivekit.net/2007/02/guide-install-windows-without-cd-rom-or.html

By the way, i sent you a private message...


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> By the way, i sent you a private message...


I acknowledged, TriggerFinger :laugh:


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

frustrated777 said:


> Thank you, TriggerFinger. I'll do as what you said later. In the meantime, I would like to ask you people that I don't understand why Toshiba website does not provide the integrity checks of download files provided, if they are not offering users the company produced download manager and if there is a risk of altering BIOS setting of the users


See what IBM does
https://www-304.ibm.com/systems/sup...ocdisplay?lndocid=MIGR-65692&brandind=5000008


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

frustrated777 said:


> See what IBM does
> https://www-304.ibm.com/systems/sup...ocdisplay?lndocid=MIGR-65692&brandind=5000008


Thanks for the link. It reminds me why I have more than one IBM Thinkpad (non Lenovo) at home :grin:


----------



## frustrated777 (Mar 22, 2008)

It looks like buying a new laptop is an ultimate option, what do you guys reckon?

Have a look at the article at

http://michaelstevenstech.com/pdf/mstech.pdf


----------

